# Nice sale on new Specialized bikes



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Thought I would share this in case anyone is thinking of a new bike:

Specialized Spring Classics Sale Event.


There are some nice deals such as
$1000 off Roubaix, Venge, Ruby & Tarmac Ui2


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Kind of insane that they sell the Venge Pro frame for $3100 and are now selling the fully built bike with Ui2 for $4500. 

Wonder if I could get that built up in with the white frame instead of black...


----------



## matty1 (Feb 18, 2013)

looking at the roubiax low end starter bike but its sora. don't know much about it.


----------



## Mbapro (Sep 16, 2012)

Well I finally broke down and bought my wife and I road bikes. I am so happy after researching bikes for 8 months through out last fall and winter. I must say actually trying all the bikes really helped. Once I got on the Specialized Roubiax I knew that was for me. Long story short what did I purchase.

Mens : ROUBAIX SL4 EXPERT COMPACT (Black and Red)
Womans :RUBY ELITE APEX COMPACT (White and Teal)

Getting our fitting next weekend so I will let you know all how it goes. I cannot thank the forums enough for all the help over the winter in choosing a bike. The sale was pretty good as well. Saving 900 or 1,000 is always nice.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

matty1 said:


> looking at the roubiax low end starter bike but its sora. don't know much about it.


The new Sora uses the same shifting method as Tiagra and up (inner/ outer levers).

IMO it's much improved over the previous version, but not up to the level of refinement of the new 10 speed Tiagra, which (IMO) is on a par with my 5600 105.

Still, for a recreational rider, the Sora equipped Roubaix will suite your needs and gets you a very nice (upgradeable) frameset.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Dang, I'd love to get an SL4... but I'd have to get rid of 1-2 other road bikes first.


----------



## Mbapro (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi RRRoubaix

I will let you know how the bike rides and take a picture of both the bikes for you when I get them later this week. I believe getting fitted this weekend coming up. So excited. Bikes did cost a bit of money but in the end all worth it. I know eventually I will have to get new rims etc but I want to ride it for awhile with what it comes with so I will enjoy the better ones later one.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Still, for a recreational rider, the Sora equipped Roubaix will suite your needs and gets you a very nice (upgradeable) frameset.


I test rode a new Roubaix with the latest Sora and I would recommend getting the next level up. Functionally Sora does work like the more expensive Shimano groups but it feels pretty sloppy IMO. I don't think you'll regret getting the Tiagra/105 mix Roubaix but I can't say the same thing about Sora.

BTW, did anyone else notice the disc brake Roubaix's are now on the Specialized site?


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

Took advantage of this sale over the weekend.
Ordered a Charcoal/Blue SL4 Roubaix Expert that should arrive later this week.

I was set to walk out of the shop with a leftover SL3, but this sale brought the price of the SL4 down to within a couple hundred bucks of the SL3, couldn't pass that up.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dunbar said:


> I test rode a new Roubaix with the latest Sora and I would recommend getting the next level up. Functionally Sora does work like the more expensive Shimano groups but it feels pretty sloppy IMO. I don't think you'll regret getting the Tiagra/105 mix Roubaix but I can't say the same thing about Sora.


There's no question (and I essentially stated the same) that Tiagra and above shifters trump Sora in refinement. 

My point was that _for someone looking in the $1500 price range_ and wanting to enter into the CF arena, IMO Sora shifters will suite a recreational riders needs - as did the previous (thumb tab) version.

It's all about compromises. Someone with a similar budget placing a priority on the drivetrain would likely opt for a Tiagra equipped Secteur Elite over a Roubaix.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> It's all about compromises. Someone with a similar budget placing a priority on the drivetrain would likely opt for a Tiagra equipped Secteur Elite over a Roubaix.


To be honest I'd rather ride the Secteur in that case. Also, you're almost always better off spending the money up front on a new bike rather than buying a lower group with the intention of upgrading it in the future. Another option is to wait until fourth quarter and keep an eye for Roubaix's on close out.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

What perfect timing! I just did some research and reading about the Trek Domane 5.2/5.9, Cannondale Synapse 3 Hi Mod and Specialized Roubaix Expert SL4. Narrowed it down to these. Then had a chance to test ride a Roubaix Expert SL4 with Di2 and with mechanical Ultegra. 

....the smoothness of the Di2 was undeniable and with the $1000 off discount? The bike felt great. Smooth, fast, stiff but supple, and looks amazing too! (I'm a little vain) So, ...I Pulled the trigger today! A Roubaix Expert SL4 in my size is arriving in a couple days! I can't believe the sale timing. The Discount helped me justify opting for Di2!!

PS: I really do have to change my Forum name. Haven't been on here in a long time.


----------



## Mbapro (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats... I bought same bike just mechanical and it is coming in this week. The more I think about it I should have bought DI2 oh well I had to by the wife a bike as well. I agree with you how smooth the bike rides. It really was amazing. Only bike I did not try was the Trek how was that? I used to have a Lemond and loved it back in the 90's.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

Mbapro said:


> Congrats... I bought same bike just mechanical and it is coming in this week. The more I think about it I should have bought DI2 oh well I had to by the wife a bike as well. I agree with you how smooth the bike rides. It really was amazing. Only bike I did not try was the Trek how was that? I used to have a Lemond and loved it back in the 90's.


I actually never rode the Trek. I had planned to, but the Roubaix Expert SL4 felt sooo good. There was nothing I disliked. In fact, I loved pretty much everything about the bike except wishing it had better, lighter wheels. But I can add those later. The Di2 was just sooo sweet. With the Specialized Sales pricing for the next two weeks, I figured there was no way Trek would come close to $4100 for the Domane 5.9 which is their Di2 bike. ...and the Specialized felt great, looks great (The Expert SL4 Di2 is my favorite color scheme) 

The rest is history. I feel GREAT about it! I could have been thrilled with the Mechanical Roubaix Expert SL4, but that Di2 ...its just soooo sweet! I knew if I didn't get it, I'd be asking myself should I have tried harder to justify the extra cost of the Di2.


----------



## Mbapro (Sep 16, 2012)

Man maybe I should tell them I want the DI2. I agree about the wheels only thing I will upgrade probably next year. Darn why did my wife need a baller bike too lol.. I have tried DI2 before it was great. I got the red and black color what color did you get?


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

Mbapro said:


> Man maybe I should tell them I want the DI2. I agree about the wheels only thing I will upgrade probably next year. Darn why did my wife need a baller bike too lol.. I have tried DI2 before it was great. I got the red and black color what color did you get?


With the sale, $1000 off is almost unprecedented. I had to stretch a little, but after riding Di2, then Mechanical, the choice was clear if dollars were not a factor. So I stretched. Riders with Di2 seem to LOVE it. I also got the Red and Black! (The Expert Sl4 Di2 is a glossy black/red accent that I like better than any other color scheme's. Another bonus that pushed me over the edge. Everything about the Roubaix Expert SL4 Di2 bike is awesome. Just upgrade wheels later. 

Maybe the cassette to Ultegra? Would I even notice? The chain and cassette on the Expert are both Tiagra. Seriously? How much coast does that really save? Why not go full Ultegra?


----------



## Mbapro (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought the SL4 Expert Red and Black. The only difference is the DI2 right. I still have all the mechanical Ultegra correct.


----------



## Mbapro (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh ya I see what you mean about the cassette and chain. I am not sure how much but I am not sure I would even notice the difference could upgrade later. The Di2 is sweet though mmm darn it all I wish I bought it. Oh well I guess in say 5 years I could by my second bike and get whatever is out then hahah... Either way I think I got a great first bike well technically this is my 2nd bike. First bike was a Lemond Zurich 98..


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

Mbapro said:


> Oh ya I see what you mean about the cassette and chain. I am not sure how much but I am not sure I would even notice the difference could upgrade later. The Di2 is sweet though mmm darn it all I wish I bought it. Oh well I guess in say 5 years I could by my second bike and get whatever is out then hahah... Either way I think I got a great first bike well technically this is my 2nd bike. First bike was a Lemond Zurich 98..


Sweet 2nd bike indeed! You can feel solid about your decision. You got a GREAT bike. I'm sure I would be just as excited if I had ordered the Expert SL4 with Mechanical. ...and hey ...we have the fastest color scheme! So, how cool is that?

as for the Tiagra chain and cassette, I'm sure I will never notice either.


----------



## Mbapro (Sep 16, 2012)

Ya the color scheme is awesome. Funny you should mention that. I actually said that to the guy. I was like I want my bike to look good to me so I want to ride it more. I looked at the black and blue and almost got that but the red and black was my first choice. I needed a 52 and the owner said I got the last one right now in the country. Who knows if that is true or not but I have bought more stuff from him in the past so no need for him to say that really to try and sell me. There is one better one I liked but I think it was limited edition. It was black like ours but with red letters. That was pretty nice looking too.


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

Mbapro said:


> Only bike I did not try was the Trek how was that?


I rode the Domane and really didn't like it. YMMV, but I felt it didn't dampen road vibration the way I expect of an endurance sport bike. It also was heavier than I expected, and the chainstays flared enough that my heels were hitting them often. The idea of "Project One" would be cool, except that it still only gives you a very limited universe of alternate builds. 

So yeah, like the rest of you, I pulled the trigger on a Roubaix Expert last week. I'm actually replacing my 2006 Expert with this year's model, except this time with Di2. I'm really hoping to take delivery and get to ride the thing before the Visa bill arrives...


----------



## bikeriderguy (Oct 12, 2012)

Been thinking about a Roubaix for a while and looking at the US sale prices. My lbs just called to tell me the sale was just announced here in Canada. Today I ordered a Sl4 expert ui2. Can't wait to ride it next week! Smoking deal from what I can tell.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

bikeriderguy said:


> Been thinking about a Roubaix for a while and looking at the US sale prices. My lbs just called to tell me the sale was just announced here in Canada. Today I ordered a Sl4 expert ui2. Can't wait to ride it next week! Smoking deal from what I can tell.


Awesome! I pick mine up tomorrow or saturday! Expert roubaix SL4 Ui2!


----------



## Russlite (Apr 12, 2009)

This sale is pretty exciting stuff. I can't say that I've closely watched how Specialized does business but this doesn't seem like the way they normally operate. Is this a new tactic for them? I wonder if this means that they have an overstock & need to move some bikes? I don't think the big S is known for discounting their stock. 

Another thing I noticed was that the sale doesn't seem to apply to their mountain bike line. Any thoughts?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Russlite said:


> This sale is pretty exciting stuff. I can't say that I've closely watched how Specialized does business but this doesn't seem like the way they normally operate. Is this a new tactic for them? I wonder if this means that they have an overstock & need to move some bikes? I don't think the big S is known for discounting their stock.
> 
> Another thing I noticed was that the sale doesn't seem to apply to their mountain bike line. Any thoughts?


When I inquired about a Roubaix Elite I was told Satin Black wasn't available till June and white would take 2-3 weeks for delivery, so (at least in size 52) the sale bikes aren't all overstocked. 

Pure conjecture on my part, but I think it's more a way to stimulate spring sales. In the case of Roubaix's, I predict there will be a revamp come 2014.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

The other thing you have to realize is most people don't pay MSRP anyways. 10% off is extremely easy to get IME and 15% off isn't too hard if you shop around. I was able to get my Roubaix Elite in December for the current sale price just by shopping around. I don't know how much Specialized is participating in this sale pricing but that's the business side which I don't really care about either.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dunbar said:


> The other thing you have to realize is most people don't pay MSRP anyways. 10% off is extremely easy to get IME and 15% off isn't too hard if you shop around...


I agree, but it can vary by region.



Dunbar said:


> I don't know how much Specialized is participating in this sale pricing...


 I got a card in the mail from a LBS the other day that broke down the sale price of a base Roubaix saying $150 was a rebate from Spec and the other $150 was the LBS's sale price. Looks to me like Spec is setting pricing on select models and participating dealers (which may be all) have to sell at those prices.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

Whatever the deal is with the Specialized sale, $1000 off the list of the Roubaix Expert SL4 Ui2 was enough to make me pull the trigger! I don't know any bike shop that would offer that kind of discount. Maybe they do, but it seems rather uncommon. Loving my new Roubaix Expert SL4 Ui2! With the extra savings, I ponied up a little more and traded the DT Axis 4.0 wheels for a set of Dura Ace C24 TL Tubeless ready. Happy! Very happy!


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

After two weeks of waiting, finally picked up my Expert Di2 yesterday. Put Ksyrium SLS on it. And a Cervelo headset cap! More to come.

The dealer confirmed PJ's statement. Whether you pay retail or dicker is somewhat regional. And the sale kinda overrides the dealer's ability to be flexible about pricing (which for some consumers might be a good thing).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Out of curiosity, I calculated the percentages off on many of the 'select' Roubaix's. From the base model to the Expert (mechanical), it ranges from 13% to just over 17%. Ironically, the base is one of the more discounted models at 17%. The Elite Apex is next highest at 17.4%. 

The Expert Ui2 is the exception, with a discount of just under 20% off, so I'd agree... a pretty good deal in most any region.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I just got an e-mail from Incycle indicating this sale ends on 4/22. They actually had these prices listed before Specialized had them on their site.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

Dunbar said:


> I just got an e-mail from Incycle indicating this sale ends on 4/22. They actually had these prices listed before Specialized had them on their site.


I believe that is the end date for the sale. Sounds right.


----------



## blitzinger (May 6, 2013)

Was looking for my first road bike a couple weeks ago and saw this sale. Got the Roubaix Elite Apex Compact. Should be in next week. Can't wait.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

blitzinger said:


> Was looking for my first road bike a couple weeks ago and saw this sale. Got the Roubaix Elite Apex Compact. Should be in next week. Can't wait.


That rocks! Awesome. Post pics when you can and enjoy your great new Roubaix!


----------



## blitzinger (May 6, 2013)

trek5200cs said:


> That rocks! Awesome. Post pics when you can and enjoy your great new Roubaix!


Definitely. I'm so pumped for this. I've already got a bike locker set up at work and plan on riding on Friday's. The excitement is building up just waiting on this thing. I've went ahead and got the specialized jersey and bibs and helmet. Waiting to get used to the ride a bit before springing for shoes/pedals.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

blitzinger said:


> Definitely. I'm so pumped for this. I've already got a bike locker set up at work and plan on riding on Friday's. The excitement is building up just waiting on this thing. I've went ahead and got the specialized jersey and bibs and helmet. Waiting to get used to the ride a bit before springing for shoes/pedals.


laughs! I got the Specialized Bibs too. Best purchase ever! WAY better than cycling shorts for me. I'll probably get the Specialized Jersey next too. Looks really nice!


----------



## blitzinger (May 6, 2013)

View attachment 280988
in all its glory


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

View attachment 281005


Bought my first road bike this past week. I am a 62 yr old lady planning to do some local group rides and around town to stay fit. I know .. the rack on a road bike? Hey .. I have a set of Ortlieb bags and it's handy to keep a rain jacket, bring home some groceries, bike lock .. whatever. I am not into road racing at my age, but I do enjoy this bike. I hate slow and like to push myself. The bar bag is handy for my cell phone and house keys.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

blitzinger said:


> View attachment 280988
> in all its glory


Holy crap! That seat is a mess...it's slammed and tilted down. Either you have some seriously short legs or that fella is out of whack.

Oh...btw, congrats on the bike!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Typetwelve said:


> Holy crap! That seat is a mess...it's slammed and tilted down.


Pics (and angles) can deceive. The saddle isn't 'slammed' and I'd guess it's actually close to level.

Agree that the bars being higher than the saddle aren't ideal, but as the OP logs saddle time that can be adjusted.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kris7047th said:


> View attachment 281005
> 
> 
> Bought my first road bike this past week. I am a 62 yr old lady planning to do some local group rides and around town to stay fit. I know .. the rack on a road bike? Hey .. I have a set of Ortlieb bags and it's handy to keep a rain jacket, bring home some groceries, bike lock .. whatever. I am not into road racing at my age, but I do enjoy this bike. I hate slow and like to push myself. The bar bag is handy for my cell phone and house keys.


Nice bike! And FWIW, you don't have to explain/ rationalize why you've 'personalized' the bike to suite your needs. More importantly, you're out riding and enjoying yourself... _along_ with staying fit.

And welcome to RBR, BTW...


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

Thanks! Getting old is hell so they say .. and very true .. lol .. But why get older any earlier then needed? Right? I see way too many people my age stuck in a chair overweight. It doesn't have to be that way. 

Nice forum .. and I have learned a few things already


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kris7047th said:


> Thanks! Getting old is hell so they say .. and very true .. lol .. But why get older any earlier then needed? Right? I see way too many people my age stuck in a chair overweight. It doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> Nice forum .. and I have learned a few things already


Completely agree. Can't avoid getting older, but by making positive lifestyle choices pushing the aging process into the future is definitely doable. IMO it's entirely possible for most to enjoy a fairly high level of fitness/ good health in their 'later' years. 

Besides, at a mere 62, yer just a punk kid. :wink5:


----------



## blitzinger (May 6, 2013)

Short legs haha. Im 5'3 so not a lot of options. My torso is long so im still leaning down. Im sure I'll have it tweaked a bit later on but lbs did a good job fitting me. They stayed after hours to tweak it until I felt comfortable. How do I take reflectors off wheels?


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> Completely agree. Can't avoid getting older, but by making positive lifestyle choices pushing the aging process into the future is definitely doable. IMO it's entirely possible for most to enjoy a fairly high level of fitness/ good health in their 'later' years.
> 
> Besides, at a mere 62, *yer just a punk kid. :wink5:*


YEEAAH !! I'll take that :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

blitzinger said:


> How do I take reflectors off wheels?


Some unclip, some unscrew. A pair of needle nosed pliers help with the clip on styles.

When in doubt, ask your LBS to remove them.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kris7047th said:


> YEEAAH !! I'll take that :thumbsup:


LOL. Thought you'd like that.


----------



## blitzinger (May 6, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> Some unclip, some unscrew. A pair of needle nosed pliers help with the clip on styles.
> 
> When in doubt, ask your LBS to remove them.


Thanks for the tip. You've helped a lot through this. What are you riding?


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Pics (and angles) can deceive. The saddle isn't 'slammed' and I'd guess it's actually close to level.
> 
> Agree that the bars being higher than the saddle aren't ideal, but as the OP logs saddle time that can be adjusted.


I was going off of exposed seat post (or lack thereof ).



blitzinger said:


> Short legs haha. Im 5'3 so not a lot of options. My torso is long so im still leaning down. Im sure I'll have it tweaked a bit later on but lbs did a good job fitting me. They stayed after hours to tweak it until I felt comfortable. How do I take reflectors off wheels?


What size bike did you land up with? Being either a smaller or larger ride can make it difficult to get what you need...it's great your LBS was able to get you a correct size frame.


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

blitzinger said:


> Short legs haha. Im 5'3 so not a lot of options. My torso is long so im still leaning down. Im sure I'll have it tweaked a bit later on but lbs did a good job fitting me. They stayed after hours to tweak it until I felt comfortable. *How do I take reflectors off wheels?*


Why do you want to take them off?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

blitzinger said:


> Thanks for the tip. You've helped a lot through this. What are you riding?


I have an '08 Tarmac Comp, an '11 Tarmac SL3 Pro and a '91 Serotta Colorado, although due to rust and a crash, that's relegated to my trainer.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

The LBS might not remove safety equipment as it could be a liability in the event of an accident. They should be fairly easy to remove. I would recommend a blinky light to replace them. Much more useful and pointed in the right direction.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> The LBS might not remove safety equipment as it could be a liability in the event of an accident. They should be fairly easy to remove. I would recommend a blinky light to replace them. Much more useful and pointed in the right direction.


Re: an LBS's liability, in our litigious society, you may well have a point, but I know at least one of my LBS's would remove the reflectors and has done so for its customers.

Re: the blinky, the 'right direction' depends on what direction a car (or similar) is coming from. 

My SO was hit by a car turning left (into her) at dusk, so between the (roughly 90 degree) angle and sun glare I doubt a blinky would have saved her. Of course, neither did her reflectors.


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> Re: an LBS's liability, in our litigious society, you may well have a point, but I know at least one of my LBS's would remove the reflectors and has done so for its customers.
> 
> Re: the blinky, the 'right direction' depends on what direction a car (or similar) is coming from.
> 
> My SO was hit by a car turning left (into her) at dusk, so between the (roughly 90 degree) angle and sun glare I doubt a blinky would have saved her. Of course, neither did her reflectors.


I can't see removing them .. what if you get T-boned by a car because the driver couldn't see any reflectors? IMO .. better to have reflectors for all angles for personal safety. I almost got hit the other day when a lady was about to pull out at an intersection, I was crossing in front of her and she was still at a stop, but I saw that she had not looked in my direction .. not once .. just looking only to her left and never saw me. I yelled just before she started to let her know. I was there (I had the right of way) You should have seen the look on her face. She knew she screwed up not looking both ways before proceeding.


----------



## blitzinger (May 6, 2013)

Just didnt like the look of them. Got them off though. I dont bike in the dark but may get blinky red light in case. The bike size is a 49, the smallest they make


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kris7047th said:


> *I can't see removing them .. *what if you get T-boned by a car because the driver couldn't see any reflectors? IMO .. better to have reflectors for all angles for personal safety. I almost got hit the other day when a lady was about to pull out at an intersection, I was crossing in front of her and she was still at a stop, but I saw that she had not looked in my direction .. not once .. just looking only to her left and never saw me. I yelled just before she started to let her know. I was there (I had the right of way) You should have seen the look on her face. She knew she screwed up not looking both ways before proceeding.


That's an individuals choice. I'm not advocating for/ against, simply responding to a members query. 

FWIW, the T-bone/ scenario I described is one of the most common types of crash, both car/ bike and car/ car. Because of the number of cars/ trucks on the road, drivers are conditioned to look for them and commonly don't see pedestrians, bicyclists, motorcyclists and sometimes, other cars.


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

I agree ..

I was T-boned many years ago when I was 18 by a 16 year old girl driver. I suffered a broken collar bone. Too many drivers don't look properly both ways because they are in a hurry. How many MC/car accidents?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kris7047th said:


> How many MC/car accidents?


I don't know the specific numbers, only that the 90 degree (as you say, T-bone) type of crash is one of the most common.

I sold my m/cycle before I could become a statistic. It's enough that I've taken my chances road riding for the past 30 some odd years.


----------



## Racerdj (May 25, 2013)

The sale made it possible for me to sell my used Tarmac and get back into the Roubaix.


----------

